# need help on debridement code please



## Michele1229 (Mar 1, 2019)

So our doc wants 11004 but I just don't think I see that he is in the perineum region. I am new to Gen Surg coding and struggling.
I keep leaning towards 11043 with an add on but I can't do the add on because he doesn't give me the measurements. 

Thank you in advance!!

procedure:  Wide sharp excisional debridement of skin, subcutaneous tissue and fascia with drainage of ischiorectal and left buttock abscess

The patient has necrotic tissue and foul purulent drainage from the left buttock. This area is opened up and the underlying skin, subcutaneous tissue and fascia were found to be necrotic. This is sharply excised and pockets up puss and necrotic tissue were excised with Metzenbaum scissors and a 10 blade scalpel. Electrocautery was used to assure hemostasis. The delineation of the sharp debridement is made by evidence of bleeding from the sharp cut surfaces of the skin, subcutaneous tissues and fascias and underlying muscle. An S-shaped probe was used to look for any fistula tracts. There are several deep crypts but there is no connection to the anorectal region, anal canal or distal rectum. Hemostatis is assured. The infection and pockets of abscess do not extend to the contralateral side. There is no FB or tumor. Area is packed with iodoform packing gauze.


----------

